# Eye lasering (again).



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Off to Leeds in the morning, to have my laser surgery repeated. Had both done at once last time but left first and right at a later date this time.
Anyway - the point of the post...... 
I got a circular from my clinic yesterday to say that as a subject of distance vision correction, I could get a reduction on their new treatment for loss of close vision associated with age. ( It is also worsened to a degree in distance treatment, which is always explained well beforehand).
Helloooo???? - this is a new one for me. Apparently they do it with radio waves, rather than a laser, to address the saggy collagen fibres similar to a zappy facelift procedure.
I am havin' some of that!!!!!! - but will wait until they have prised both my eyes out with their nasty metal clamps first (the worst bit in my opinion).
Will try to squeeze the kind of cost out of them when I get there.
Do have a nicer day than me everybody, best regards, - Helena. 
PS. If you are in Leeds in the afternoon, I'm the one fumbling around with the eye patch. Do not feel too shy to throw money - it will pay for the lipo I'll need when I can see the scales properly.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Helena

Hope it all goes well for you. 

stew


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

best wishes, hope it goes well for you

Geoff


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good luck, Helena. Amazing what they can do nowadays :wink:

BTW (when you can see your computer again), laser eye surgery isn't a 'once-and-for-all' thing then? I know nothing about it, but I had presumed you just had it done, and they you were set for life  

Also moved this thread to "Health and Fitness"

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eye surgery*

Hi Helena

I would like to have laser treatment but my prescription is a minus ten and so I am off the scale.

I am however looking at a treatment where the white of my eye is cut and a contact lens placed inside my eye. (YUK)

The best bit - I can pay with Clubcard vouchers!

Russell

Hope all is ok for you today. I know a few people who have had the laser treatment and are delighted. Only one still needs specs for certain situations.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Thank you for your very kind wishes everyone! - Daughter-in-law picking me up in half an hour. In answer to the question of being 'set for life', that is true (barring a bit of age change). They will address any dissatisfaction even years later free of charge.
However 4 out of 100 or so folk need a 'fine tune' initially once it has settled - 1 yr in my case to get the result spot on.
I got some ghosting which gave a double image effect. Been crossing my eyes to try to make it go away, but they've captured me!
- Eye'll see you later if not got head in bucket like last time. H x


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hope it all went well for you Helena - now get your head out of that bucket :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Best wishes Helena. Keep us informed as to your progress.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Had both mine done at Leeds 'Ultralase' about 10 years ago, fantastic, if anyone is considering or thinking about eye laser treatment, please don't hesitate just do it!

If you need more info or wish to allay any fears get in touch :wink: 

Hows things now Helena?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello my little possums (sorry - been watching 'Kenny', the Aussie poop film!)

That is so nice - Been all sorry for myself with the flu (and him indoors has a week off, so I'm near to suicide) Thank you so much for the very kind thoughts.

I'm only a month past re-op in L eye, so if same as last time it won't settle down for a while. Worst of that is no reading specs yet, got to wait until eye reaches best prescription. - Explains why I didn't spot the trailing "mouse tail" (waste pipe fell off).

I was looking to see what has happened to Jock and Rita and Sid after their misfortunes, but eyes not good close up, so can't search threads easily.

Hope you all well and had nice easter. Got small runabout now, so going to whizz to Glossop soon as weather good - if Babs still up for tea and a cake. Just can't find steering wheel yet!!!

Hey - what you doing up at this time- Awning blown away?????

Lots love, - H


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hope everything goes to plan. Being squeamish I'll stick to glasses!!!


----------

